#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Πιστοποιητικό ενεργειακής απόδοσης κτηρίων

## Efpalinos

Υποχρεωτική θα είναι η έκδοση «πιστοποιητικού ενεργειακής απόδοσης» για τις νέες οικοδομές, τα παλαιά κτίρια άνω των 1.000 τ.μ. που ανακαινίζονται ριζικά, καθώς και για τα ακίνητα άνω των 50 τ.μ. που πωλούνται ή ενοικιάζονται, σύμφωνα με τον Κανονισμό Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης Κτιρίων που θα εφαρμοστεί από τον Απρίλιο.

περισσότερα εδώ - in.gr

----------


## Efpalinos

- Νέος Κανονισμός Θερμομόνωσης και Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης δεν έχει θεσμοθετηθεί, δεν υπάρχει καν.
- Ο υφιστάμενος Κανονισμός Θερμομόνωσης είναι μόλις 30 ετών! (του 1979. Ενώ από τότε η τεχνολογία, οι κατασκευές, τα υλικά, τα κτίρια και η χρήση τους έχουν αλλάξει ριζικά από τότε.)
- Ενεργειακοί επιθεωρητές δεν υπάρχουν στη πράξη αλλά ούτε καν σαν θεσμός.
- Ημιυπαίθριοι & αυθαίρετα δεν έχουν τακτοποιηθεί. Οπότε φαντάζεστε τι ενεργειακή πιστοποίηση θα γίνεται σε κτίρια που δεν υφίστανται νόμιμα! Θα λέει ο επιθεωρητής "εδώ μπάζει το παράθυρο" και ο ιδιοκτήτης "ποιο παράθυρο?"

Με στρουθοκαμηλισμούς και προχειρότητες δεν πάμε μπροστά.

----------


## Efpalinos

Ιδιώτης μηχανικός και ελεγκτής χμμ..δε μου κάθεται καλά. Έχω ένα πρόβλημα: Αν τα 10 χρόνια στη δουλειά σε κάνουν ενεργειακό επιθεωρητή, τα 10 χρόνια στο πανεπιστήμιο τι σε κάνουν, διδάκτορα?! χμμμμ...ωραία λογική, όπως στο στρατό...ο παλιός είν' αλλιώς! Spy ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες αλλά εφόσον δεν έιναι επίσημες & επιβεβαιωμένες είναι εικασίες, άρα ισχύουν οι παρατηρήσεις.

----------


## Sdimis

Αφού η νομοθεσία ακόμα δεν υφίσταται !!!, πως είναι δυνατό να υπάρχει λογισμικό (Ελληνικό) ???

----------


## Sdimis

Της 4Μ δεν το έχω δει, τα υπόλοιπα τα έχω δει και δουλέψει λίγο. Για να κάνεις ουσιαστική δουλειά είναι καλά, αν σε ενδιαφέρει το "κρατικό" πιστοποιητικό είναι άχρηστα.
Για το αντίστοιχο πιστοποιητικό, σε άλλες χώρες διατίθεται ΔΩΡΕΑΝ πρόγραμμα στους μηχανικούς, φτιαγμένο αποκλειστικά για αυτή τη δουλειά.

----------


## Samdreamth

> Για το αντίστοιχο πιστοποιητικό, σε άλλες χώρες διατίθεται ΔΩΡΕΑΝ πρόγραμμα στους μηχανικούς, φτιαγμένο αποκλειστικά για αυτή τη δουλειά.


Μα, έτσι δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνει και εδώ???  :Αναστατωμένος: 
Αλλά τι ψάχνεις να βρεις, εδώ κάποιους βασικούς κανονισμούς ΔΕΝ τους δίνουν δωρεάν, θέλουμε και λογισμικό να δώσουν?
Σαν πολύ πλεονέκτες δεν είμαστε?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Προσωπικά ΔΕΝ έχω δει κανένα από τα προγράμματα που αναφέρετε. Αλλά από την στιγμή που το ίδιο το κράτος δεν έχει βγάλει άκρη με το θέμα αυτό (νομοθεσία, πρότυπο κτίριο κλπ), τότε οποιοδήποτε λογισμικό, παρόλο που μπορεί να είναι φτιαγμένο στην σωστή κατεύθυνση, είναι άχρηστο...  Ας βγει πρώτα η νομοθεσία και μετά συζητάμε για τα προγράμματα...

----------


## saradis1

Έχουμε κανένα νέο πότε θα τεθεί σε εφαρμογή αυτό? ή τέλος πάντων κάποια ενδεικτικά θέματα ή τι θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνουν οι μελέτες, ή ποιες ειδικότητες θα έχουν δικαίωμα υπογραφής σε αυτές τις μελέτες? Ειδικότερο για το θέμα των υπογραφών θα γίνει πάλι μπάχαλο εφόσον οι περισσότερες ειδικότητες έχουν επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα από την εποχή της βασιλείας.

----------


## sundance

> Υποχρεωτική θα είναι η έκδοση «πιστοποιητικού ενεργειακής απόδοσης» για τις νέες οικοδομές, τα παλαιά κτίρια άνω των 1.000 τ.μ. που ανακαινίζονται ριζικά, καθώς και για τα ακίνητα άνω των 50 τ.μ. που πωλούνται ή ενοικιάζονται, σύμφωνα με τον Κανονισμό Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης Κτιρίων που θα εφαρμοστεί από τον Απρίλιο.


αυτο ισχυει πλεον? υπαρχει καποια πηγη?

----------

